
Show HN: Kantu – Picture-driven web automation, web testing and web scraping - a9t9
https://a9t9.com/Kantu
======
4684499
This reminds me of Sikuli. [http://www.sikuli.org/](http://www.sikuli.org/)

~~~
a9t9
Author here. Yeah, Sikuli was one of the role models for Kantu. The way I see
it is that Kantu combines the usability of iMacros (which I created years ago)
with the no-compromise computer-vision approach of Sikuli. The key difference
between Sikuli and Kantu is that the later works inside the web browser. So
unlike Sikuli, you can run many instances of Kantu at once and in the
background. Kantu does not take over your desktop.... and you don't have to
learn Python ;)

